# First time applying



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

I called Freetown PD this morning for some more info on becoming an aux. officer for the town. The dispatcher was great lots of info and answered all my questions, so i ended up running up there and picking up the application. Is there any thing special i should remember when filling it out? This looks like it could be a really good opportunity to gain some first hand police experiance and possible even get sponsored for the R/I academy and work as a reserve for the town.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Good luck and remember the smaller the town, the bigger the politics, and Freetown is one small town.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SJR87, Good luck! Everyone has to start somewhere, somehow. take any possibility you can get.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

ya its a small town, i figure its worth a shot. the disp. was telling me that they sometimes choose aux. officers to sponsor for the R/I academy then they work as reserves in the town. that right there seems like a hell of an opportunity.


----------

